# artscow shower curtain



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i've been using artscow.com for years ... luv their shower curtains http://www.artscow.com/photo-gifts/shower-curtain

there is a code "bathworks" , without the quote marks that saves a bunch of money, but it expires 8/18/14

i just ordered a Shower Curtain 66" x 72" (Large)	with a custom image for $26.99, including shipping ... 

interestingly enough the images are printed on a black light reactive cloth, so the image has a "glow" to it under black light

my first shower curtain is this in the upper right hand of the photo from 2010








this looks better in person as the camera over exposed everything, but you get the idea

i think i have about 6 or so shower curtains that i utilize in my yard haunt

so, if you have an image that you'd like to enlarge to shower curtain size use http://www.general-cathexis.com/ it'll enlarge it without pixelization ... the image in the shower curtain above is one i found on line many, many years ago, it is the size of a postage stamp, but using SAR Image Processor, from the web page above, you'd never know that

highly recommended

amk


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks AMK


----------

